# anyone been bowfishing??



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well its about that time of year!! anyone been sticking any?? 

also have experience and bow will travel!!


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

went out and checked the water at choke, but the wind was howlingand my boat is in the shop till end of this week. Frio river is screaming for water white bass couldnt even make it up to spawn so its safe to say all my honey holes are at the very best dry spots. Yhat said in the lake edges the small gar are rolling and tilapia carp gaspergoo and buffalo are movin good.


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

Toledo is on now. Went to Colorado river Friday night and bet we shot 500 times!


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Went to Coleto Creek and kids shot a 100 times for 10 gar and 2 carp 1 Taiapia,, Where in the Colorado river did you fish Jrwiley ?? I have been wanting to take the airboat there but only ramp I know of is at HWY 90alt ?


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure went went with someone else and I never pay attention when I don't drive! Somewhere by Brookshire Tx. We exited I-10 and turned right from Houston and the bridge was down about two miles. Don't have to run at all just put in and fish. We were able to c about 7' to 8'


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

They just arrived in the creeks on Livingston


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Seen some spotted gar paired up on a local lake here, not many. Only 4 carp, no size.
Fairfield was horrible Sat in the wind. That cove has been beat to death all week of spring break. Lake needs to warm up and let the tilapia spread out. Made it to Palestine Sat night, but trim busted and fished back in for a couple 100 yards, not one fish. Of course it was a section I've never seen a fish in, ever. But it was on the way back to the ramp....


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Jrwiley said:


> Not sure went went with someone else and I never pay attention when I don't drive! Somewhere by Brookshire Tx. We exited I-10 and turned right from Houston and the bridge was down about two miles. Don't have to run at all just put in and fish. We were able to c about 7' to 8'


Sounds alot like columbus to me.


----------

